# Gurley to the Rams



## greene_dawg (Apr 30, 2015)

A couple of tears in the interview. Good luck to Todd!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 30, 2015)

No durability.  Last 3 seasons top


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 30, 2015)

NFL execs obviously should have asked you


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> NFL execs obviously should have asked you



Yep he could have saved them millions!!! good luck Todd!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 30, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> NFL execs obviously should have asked you



Yes,  they should've.  Horrible choice


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yes,  they should've.  Horrible choice



It may be or it may not be. You nor any of us will know this for a while.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It may be or it may not be. You nor any of us will know this for a while.



No use trying. Not only is he a NFL GM he is obviously a distant cousin of Nostradamus.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yes,  they should've.  Horrible choice



I understand his health issues being a concern, but St. Louis needed a RB bad. Gurley had an outstanding combine and i guess that proved to the GM he was worth the risk. 
I am surprised they took him over Melvin Gordon, though.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 30, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> No use trying. Not only is he a NFL GM he is obviously a distant cousin of Nostradamus.



I'll find him a condo in Ferguson.  I think he'll like it there


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 30, 2015)

Keep betting against him


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'll find him a condo in Ferguson.  I think he'll like it there



As of a few hours ago he could buy your entire neighborhood. I don't think he needs your help.


----------



## fish hawk (May 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> No durability.  Last 3 seasons top





BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yes,  they should've.  Horrible choice



Adrian Peterson had the same surgery, came back and won MVP.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2015)

Only a bammer would bet against him.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Only a bammer would bet against him.



He's not betting against him. He is just a grown man who gets off by trolling an internet board. Its about all this board has become over the last few years. Trolls, derailed threads, one upmanship, fake usernames by grown men who have been banned on multiple occasions, ...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> He's not betting against him. He is just a grown man who gets off by trolling an internet board. Its about all this board has become over the last few years. Trolls, derailed threads, one upmanship, fake usernames by grown men who have been banned on multiple occasions, ...



Ahh.  Your little feelings are hurt.  As usual


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ahh.  Your little feelings are hurt.  As usual



I think your feelings are still hurt from Trent Richardson being a bust...


----------



## Woodhouse (May 1, 2015)

If he can stay healthy, I think the Rams are the perfect fit for Gurley.


----------



## chocolate dog (May 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> He's not betting against him. He is just a grown man who gets off by trolling an internet board. Its about all this board has become over the last few years. Trolls, derailed threads, one upmanship, fake usernames by grown men who have been banned on multiple occasions, ...



You need some Kleenex?


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> He's not betting against him. He is just a grown man who gets off by trolling an internet board. Its about all this board has become over the last few years. Trolls, derailed threads, one upmanship, fake usernames by grown men who have been banned on multiple occasions, ...



True dat


----------



## chocolate dog (May 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think your feelings are still hurt from Trent Richardson being a bust...



I think your feelings are still hurt because you root for a team that hasnt done JACK SQUAT in 35 years  and excuse the behavior of a THUG that chokes his wife!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think your feelings are still hurt from Trent Richardson being a bust...



Haha.   Nope.  

Dude is a bust


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> As of a few hours ago he could buy your entire neighborhood. I don't think he needs your help.



or he could end up broke like 79% of pro athletes.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ahh.  Your little feelings are hurt.  As usual



Haha. Not even close. Just calling you what you are. A troll.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 3, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Haha. Not even close. Just calling you what you are. A troll.



Yep.  Feelings hurt


Don't worry, you'll get over it

You're probably just tired from all your rioting in Baltimore.  Go rest


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> or he could end up broke like 79% of pro athletes.



Possibly so.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch.


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 3, 2015)

Not many rb last for more 3-5 years now.
Reason none taking in first round last years.
Sooner or later a team really has a need/plan for a good back, not an avg back( I.e. Richardson)
Gurley is that back, wouldn't gone 1 or 2 without the injury.
Go Dawgs, running back U !!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 4, 2015)

Twiggbuster said:


> Not many rb last for more 3-5 years now.
> Reason none taking in first round last years.
> Sooner or later a team really has a need/plan for a good back, not an avg back( I.e. Richardson)
> Gurley is that back, wouldn't gone 1 or 2 without the injury.
> Go Dawgs, running back U !!




You are correct,  he "wouldn't" have gone 1 or 2.  

Average at best


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Aeverage??????


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Average at best



Average... He's better than any back that has come from Bama in the last 20 years.

Tell that to the Rams that just paid the man.. He also has 3 endorsement deals...


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Average... He's better than any back that has come from Bama in the last 20 years.
> 
> Tell that to the Rams that just paid the man.. He also has 3 endorsement deals...



You can't tell that bammer anything and I know for a fact he drive a Prius...


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Average... He's better than any back that has come from Bama in the last 20 years.
> 
> Tell that to the Rams that just paid the man.. He also has 3 endorsement deals...



mark ingram won the heisman and is better. Ed Lacey is better than Gurley as well. Gurley has alot to prove other than selling out his team


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 4, 2015)

Ill wait and see what gurley does on sundays before I say hes good. Yeah he was good in college. As far as better than anyone like you claim brown..your just a uga homer everyone knows that. Heck arian foster from 10rc is better than gurley. Gurley hasnt even took a pro snap yet lets just see how he does. Lacey from bama is a beast.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 4, 2015)

Lol..... Foster better than Gurley.  Thanks for the laugh. Now Lacy.... that dude is one bad momma jomma. I am still miffed at Atl for passing on him.


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Heck arian foster from 10rc is better than gurley.



A feeble attempt at relevance.


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2015)

Whenever I need a good laugh this place never lets me down.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 4, 2015)

I'll wait and see if gurley gets 6 pro bowls and 1 all pro.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> mark ingram won the heisman and is better. Ed Lacey is better than Gurley as well. Gurley has alot to prove other than selling out his team









I can agree with Ingram and Lacy but using the trolls logic (and feeding him with it) of Gurley being average, well that would put both of those backs in the same category as Browning7 put Gurley. Average at best if you are comparing stats..

And since we are looking at numbers, where would that put Chubb? Elite status? He started only 8 games and put up 1547 yards as a freshman. That's only 111 yards shy of Mark Ingrams heisman year...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol..... Foster better than Gurley.  Thanks for the laugh. Now Lacy.... that dude is one bad momma jomma. I am still miffed at Atl for passing on him.



You should be use to Atlanta's screwy draft picks.. I am!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2015)

i like gurley. Im surprised he went first round given his injury and off the field issues.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i like gurley. Im surprised he went first round given his injury and off the field issues.



Straight up Thug!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 5, 2015)

Hope Todd don't blow all his signing money. NFL contracts aren't guaranteed like MLB contracts.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Straight up Thug!


yep


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep



I'm just thankful our Administration and Coaches at UGA actually discipline our players.. Unlike the crowd down at F$U...


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Hope Todd don't blow all his signing money. NFL contracts aren't guaranteed like MLB contracts.



By the looks of that car, he's well on his way. 




Even Jameis isn't that dumb.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 5, 2015)

There is a saying for exactly what Gurley did (the car)  cant say it here though. Only thing he learned with that nice education is which hole to run though apperantly!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Hope Todd don't blow all his signing money. NFL contracts aren't guaranteed like MLB contracts.





SpotandStalk said:


> By the looks of that car, he's well on his way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just an FYI... That is the Bentley the Rams picked him up at the airport with... 

And YEAH! Jameis is dumber than that! Thug!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> There is a saying for exactly what Gurley did (the car)  cant say it here though. Only thing he learned with that nice education is which hole to run though apperantly!



Maybe he used his autograph $ to buy that car.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just an FYI... That is the Bentley the Rams picked him up at the airport with...



Ok.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ok.



He had to give it back after this picture! Havnt you ever took a selfie in front of a high dollar car someone picked you up in???


----------



## DSGB (May 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> By the looks of that car, he's well on his way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Browning Slayer said:


> Just an FYI... That is the Bentley the Rams picked him up at the airport with...
> 
> And YEAH! Jameis is dumber than that! Thug!





SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe he used his autograph $ to buy that car.





SpotandStalk said:


> Ok.




<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">@STLouisRams Great photo! Glad we were able to lend you a 2015 Bentley GTC to chauffeur @TG3II! Hope he enjoyed it </p>— StlMotorcars (@StlMotorcars) May 5, 2015</blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2015)

DSGB said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">@STLouisRams Great photo! Glad we were able to lend you a 2015 Bentley GTC to chauffeur @TG3II! Hope he enjoyed it </p>— StlMotorcars (@StlMotorcars) May 5, 2015</blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2015)

DSGB said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">@STLouisRams Great photo! Glad we were able to lend you a 2015 Bentley GTC to chauffeur @TG3II! Hope he enjoyed it </p>— StlMotorcars (@StlMotorcars) May 5, 2015</blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>




Man and here I was thinking "he sold out his teammates for a bentley". 

Silly me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Man and here I was thinking "he sold out his teammates for a bentley".
> 
> Silly me.



I think you are mixing up the term "Sold Out"... Selling out is what FSU and the TPD did to win football games!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you are mixing up the term "Sold Out"... Selling out is what FSU and the TPD did to win football games!



spotandstalkthug will never get it


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> spotandstalkthug will never get it



Thug Blinders are on...


----------



## formula1 (May 6, 2015)

*Re:*

The man's got skills and he can go buy himself a Bentley if he wants to as soon as he gets that $12-13 million guaranteed rookie contract signed.  Happy for him and I wish for him great success in the NFL.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you are mixing up the term "Sold Out"... Selling out is what FSU and the TPD did to win football games!



Gurley is a sell out. Get over it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Gurley is a sell out. Get over it.



What are you trying to say?? He sold all of his autographs??


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Average... He's better than any back that has come from Bama in the last 20 years.
> 
> Tell that to the Rams that just paid the man.. He also has 3 endorsement deals...



Like I said. Average at best. 

I'm sure the Rams will find out soon enough.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can agree with Ingram and Lacy but using the trolls logic (and feeding him with it) of Gurley being average, well that would put both of those backs in the same category as Browning7 put Gurley. Average at best if you are comparing stats..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chubb's the real deal.  Yes, elite


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What are you trying to say?? He sold all of his autographs??



I'm saying Gurley is a me 1st type person. He put more value on a couple $5 bills than his team. It's no wonder Uga hasn't won a championship in the last 35 years. First Aj Green then Gurley. 

And yes, Gurley will be an average back for St Louis. He won't hold up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm saying Gurley is a me 1st type person. He put more value on a couple $5 bills than his team. It's no wonder Uga hasn't won a championship in the last 35 years. First Aj Green then Gurley.
> 
> And yes, Gurley will be an average back for St Louis. He won't hold up.



But yet, Jameis steals $30 worth of crab legs.. Isn't that a "ME" 1st attitude?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> But yet, Jameis steals $30 worth of crab legs.. Isn't that a "ME" 1st attitude?



thats a thug attitude. something fsu fans understand.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> But yet, Jameis steals $30 worth of crab legs.. Isn't that a "ME" 1st attitude?



Yes....The difference is, I can admit it.

Jameis is a thug....Gurley is a sell out.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 7, 2015)

There have been far worse first round picks. So what if he only has three/four good productive years. I think, several years ago, the league average, for a running back, was seven years. If they don't treat him like Bum Phillips did Earl Campell, he might just make it. Go get 'em Gurley man.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes....The difference is, I can admit it.
> 
> Jameis is a thug....Gurley is a sell out.



I got another $20 that says Jameis gets into trouble before Gurley doesn't hold up in the NFL...


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I got another $20 that says Jameis gets into trouble before Gurley doesn't hold up in the NFL...





Hard to get hurt on the practice squad.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hard to get hurt on the practice squad.



That's what I thought!


----------



## elfiii (May 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's what I thought!



Thug talk comes cheap.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's what I thought!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Thug talk comes cheap.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2015)

Jamies is a thug


----------



## Dub (May 10, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Haha.   Nope.
> 
> Dude is a bust





This coming from a guy who lists his location as "the crap state of GA".

You are free to leave and there are many who'd help you pack.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 11, 2015)

Dub said:


> This coming from a guy who lists his location as "the crap state of GA".
> 
> You are free to leave and there are many who'd help you pack.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## riprap (May 11, 2015)

Dub said:


> This coming from a guy who lists his location as "the crap state of GA".
> 
> You are free to leave and there are many who'd help you pack.



He's mad cause he got kicked out of bama. He didn't have enough junk cars in the yard.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 11, 2015)

riprap said:


> He's mad cause he got kicked out of bama. He didn't have enough junk cars in the yard.



We could probably round him up some junk to take back with him.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 12, 2015)

Dub said:


> This coming from a guy who lists his location as "the crap state of GA".
> 
> You are free to leave and there are many who'd help you pack.



This state sucks!

Especially filthy south ga

Just proof, crap rolls down hill


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2015)

Why do you stay somewhere that bad?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Why do you stay somewhere that bad?



Cause it's still better than anything in Alabama....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Matthew6 (May 12, 2015)

Thugs.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 12, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> This state sucks!
> Especially filthy south ga
> Just proof, crap rolls down hill



Sounds like the process South Georgia put in place, to help deter undesirables from wanting to settle down that way, must be working, to some extent.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Thugs.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


>


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> We could probably round him up some junk to take back with him.



that would be easy near Macon.


----------

